# Hunting this week??



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Is anyone hunting in this horrible weather this week? Ive got the itch to get out but damn...


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

ive got the itch too but i have all next week off so i figure i could hold off


----------



## Lungbuster (Apr 8, 2012)

I know I'll be out tonite...I'll be hunting Sandusky county...I've seen four 100+" bucks in the property in last 3 days...it getting good and the weather will benefit me by making it harder on them 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

I've been having the itch too but I think I'm going to have to take my canoe to my stand! The path to my tree stand I normally cross a small creek twice but that small creek is now a raging river!! But I'm not gonna lie I'm probably going to try and get out this evening 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

most likely headed out thurs, for a long weekend, back monday to vote tuesday , then may head back after that if I need too....been slow hunts for me the few times I've been out.....I hope this cool weather sticks around.....great hanging weather for the ones that process themselves....good luck to all


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I gave Sandy the middle finger last night and was rewarded with a nice doe for my efforts


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Sitting in blind this afternoon. As I speak. Not my fav but beats the couch. Bucks are runnin


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

See anything yet?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Good for you Shok em. Takes a lot of moxy to hunt in this crap.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

My son has been out.He says the deer are out but not in bow range.Tipp City area.Im waiting for Fri. Thats when I start the Metro Parks control hunt.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Seen some slicks and one small starter kit buck but no shooters. Will be back at it Thursday. One local stuck a big buck and called me about tracking it with my blood tracking dog. That gets me going as much as anything. Just waiting for the call back. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

Headed out now hopefully I can at least see something
Can't shoot em if you ain't out there right?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I've seen deer on my way home after work every night this week. They like cold and wet.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

In my stand right now in Cleve's , nothing yet, usually I see a couple deer by now. And I always see the same group of turkeys, but they are nowhere to be found today. I'll report back tonight. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I stayed out of the woods mon, tues, and wed, but gonna try to get in my stand tomorrow, morning and night if I can get free. Hunting Friday for sure. Leave for five day bow hunting trip Tuesday also.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

If the waves cooperate and the ferry is running, heading to Kelley's island for a 4 day hunting trip tomorrow morning. Should really be moving after this weather. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

Set cold and wet in my stand around 6 I was bored and cold so I decided to get out the old primos grunt wheeze call played with it for about 3 min then set it down. Around 6:10 I look behind me and walking down the path I see a beautiful 10 pt. walked up directly behind me never got a shot but its the first buck I've seen all year. Got a picture of him on my cam too. Definitely worth getting a little wet and a little cold. Deer was less then 5 yards from me but through some thick stuff hopefully I'm awarded with another opportunity for not taking a whim shot on him 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Saw 4 nice big does, no bucks . All deer out of range. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

afadenho said:


> Set cold and wet in my stand around 6 I was bored and cold so I decided to get out the old primos grunt wheeze call played with it for about 3 min then set it down. Around 6:10 I look behind me and walking down the path I see a beautiful 10 pt. walked up directly behind me never got a shot but its the first buck I've seen all year. Got a picture of him on my cam too. Definitely worth getting a little wet and a little cold. Deer was less then 5 yards from me but through some thick stuff hopefully I'm awarded with another opportunity for not taking a whim shot on him
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I hope you do to. I've learned that a lot of things happen for a reason. Maybe you'll get a better shot. Maybe you'll see a bigger one.


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

I've seen deer in the fields, along the freeway, and basically just out and about everyday this week! I agree, they like the cold and drizzly conditions, even if it sucks to hunt in them! I have frog togs that I broke out this past weekend, but didn't see anything in range.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

My friend killed a 130 class 8 pt yesterday morning. I'm heading out this morning. It's time fellas.
Dave


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

headed out till monday maybe tuesday....looking for this one hopefully


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Mad-Eye, I went out again last night. Never laid eyes on anything but did hear something crashing through the brush, not long after I rattled early in the evening. This weekend it should be on!!!


----------



## jschoenherr (Mar 6, 2012)

Went out this morning and passed on a spike at 30yds. Heading back out in a few hours should be a good evening to hunt.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

In the tree just a swinging with the wind. Got to be here getting to many pics of good bucks this week in day light. Good luck 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

No dice yesterday, did see a small bucck twice through out the morning, doing whatever it is those little guys do. LOL!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Went out last Saturday in the rain. Didn't see any deer, so I shot a fox squirrel with my crossbow! Rain must have made them not as wary as usual, cause I walked right up on this squirrel and it was ignoring me 10yds away! I'll be out Saturday morning again, hoping for better results!


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Headed out after work (3:30ish) and going to hit it again tomorrow morning. Can't wait to get out of here and get in the tree!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I got the grandfolks to watch my son tonight and am slipping out of work early at 3pm. I've got a particular buck I want this year and have only hunted the property once. I've tried to kill this buck 3 years on this property and can't get him. He has very large short split hoves making his tracks easy to identify. 

I hunted the set last Sunday morning and he had walked across the field into the woods I am hunting right past my stand at 15 yards.......I don't run cams, but it was not in daylight as I got to the tree very early.

Will also hunt this buck tomorrow morning for a few hours before heading to Columbus for the afternoon game.

It should really get going now and I expect to hear some good reports from this weekend!


----------

